# Today's WOOT - $399 for 32GB Wifi Xoom (7/13/11)



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

If you've been itching for some Honeycomb action at a more comfortable price point, Woot.com has a Wifi Xoom tablet on sale today for $399. These are refurbished units but come with a one-year warranty from Motorola and are eligible for SquareTrade warranties as well.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

If I had the money I would.


----------

